# Now, If We Could Have One In Styrene....



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2022)

....in 1/48 (or maybe 1/72)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2022)

Why ? It's so ugly it could almost be Fr...........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> ....in 1/48 (or maybe 1/72)?


There are a couple of models out there:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> ....in 1/48 (or maybe 1/72)?
> 
> View attachment 687529
> 
> ...


No you cant, its horrible.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Why ? It's so ugly it could almost be Fr...........................



🤫🤐😗🎼🎵🎶

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 18, 2022)

It looks like a plane with a goatee flying backwards.


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Sep 21, 2022)

It almost looks like a variant of the J7W. I like the design for the novel design. Is the war had stretched into '46, you never know

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 21, 2022)

No!! It's a German P-39!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2022)

Warbirdnutball said:


> It almost looks like a variant of the J7W. I like the design for the novel design. Is the war had stretched into '46, you never know


The HS P.75 was a 1940/1941 design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)

"Now, If We Could Have One In Styrene.... " ... if there is not, you have to made it yourself. Just my two cents.


----------



## GTX (Sep 21, 2022)

It has been my experience, on multiple occasions, that you need to buy some resin ones (the more expensive the better), in order to trick the modelling gods into granting a styrene version...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

